# Ψαλτήριον



## nardobrown

https://music.apple.com/us/album/ψαλτήριον/1541312376




https://music.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k90yZnpCpdW1h-3jsXPYmBqYMaWjdgTSo


----------



## TalkingPie

I'm enjoying this! The beginning of the first psalm is a bit unassuming, but the way it grows is really cool. Now listening the rest.


----------



## nardobrown

Thank you for your comments. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## nardobrown

Purchase album on 7digital:https://us.7digital.com/artist/nardo-vicar-brown/release/ψαλτήριον-13877706?f=20%2C19%2C12%2C16%2C17%2C9%2C2


----------



## Dimace

Your music and interpretation are both excellent. Congratulations. (the word ψαλτήριον /ψαλμός / ψαλμοί etc. isn't a suitable title for such instrumental works but ONLY & strictly for vocal works. Nevertheless BRAVO again!)


----------



## nardobrown

Thanks for your comments, and the word ψαλ-τήριον can also means A.stringed instrument, psaltery, harp, "τρίγωνα ψ." Arist.Pr.919b12, cf. Hippias(?) in PHib.1.13.31, Apollod. ap. Ath.14.636f, Thphr.HP5.7.6, LXX Ge.4.21, al., Jul.Or.2.49c.
http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus%3Atext%3A1999.04.0057%3Aentry%3D%23115319&redirect=true


----------



## nardobrown

Fountain of Life




https://uk.7digital.com/artist/nardo-vicar-brown


----------



## nardobrown

Listen on Tidal:https://tidal.com/browse/artist/18384942
On Qobuz:https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/interpreter/nardo-vicar-brown/download-streaming-albums?s=sf#results


----------

